# FDA stands by silicone breast implants



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Silicone breast implants were allowed back on the market by the FDA five years ago By Christine Mai-Duc, Washington Bureau Reporting from Washington – Five years after allowing silicone breast implants back on the market, the Food and Drug Administration said further studies showed the decision was sound. The FDA was criticized by consumer groups [...]

*Read More...*


----------

